
Utf9: python library for this u̶s̶e̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ 𝘣𝘦𝘢𝘶𝘵𝘪𝘧𝘶𝘭 encoding - enricobacis
https://github.com/enricobacis/utf9
======
thristian
With a little bit more work, you could have something you could pass to
codecs.register()¹, so that you could encode and decode in the standard way:

    
    
        text = u'ႹЄLᒪo, ǃ'
        enc = text.encode('utf-9')
        dec = enc.decode('utf-9')
        assert text == dec
    

¹:
[https://docs.python.org/2.7/library/codecs.html#codecs.regis...](https://docs.python.org/2.7/library/codecs.html#codecs.register)

~~~
enricobacis
Nice idea, I will try to implement it ;) I will probably have to pay attention
to the final call for the IncrementalEncoder. In fact I let bitarray to add
0's at the end of the encoded data to comply with these pesky 8 bit
architecture ;)

